# EvenTT11 Cruise, 16th July



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/data/contentimages/11.jpg

As a new feature of this year's annual EvenTT, there will be a Cruise Around the Pennines on the day before the actual annual meeting.

*We will meet at the The Legh Arms in Adlington at 12noon*. Ther Legh Arms is situated approximately 5 miles north of Macclesfield on the A523: London Road, Adlington, Macclesfield, Cheshire, SK10 4NA (not far off M6/M56)
Tel: 01625 829211
http://www.wheresbest.co.uk/venue/127174/The-Legh-Arms/










There is ample car parking available and time for a coffee before we'll set off at 12:30pm to go straight into the Pennines, passing Shrigley Hall, Rainow and crossing the infamous Cat&Fiddle Road (A537) on our way to Sutton ...










... and then on to Tittesworth Reservoir.
























From there we'll cross the A53, heading into the village of the Cheshire Cheese, Hartington, where you can stretch your legs and acquire some delicious cheese or have a bit to eat at the Devonshire Arms in the hart of the village.
http://www.diningpubs.co.uk/pub_details.asp?id=446

















From Hartington we'll first head into the direction of Buxton, then crossing the A515. I won't mention the next bit of the drive but you'll be driving along one of my 3 favourite roads in the Pennines. :wink: 
The last stop will be the Monsal Head near Ashford in the Water.
The Monsal Head Hotel
Great Longstone, Nr Bakewell
Derbyshire, DE45 1NL
http://www.monsalhead.com/
























From the Monsal Head it is only a short run the the EvenTT hotel along the A6, B5056, B5035, A6 and then the A610
http://www.premierinn.com/en/hotel/RIPB ... CMP=KNC_Gb

So add your name to this thread if you're coming on the EvenTT11 Cruise. I'll make a start 

Dani - A3DFU
John - John-H
Brian - brittan
Dave - davelincs (meet in Hartington)
Michelle&Nigel -NJBTT
Keith - j8keith
Mervyn&Nathalie - B16CTT
Stu - TT_RS
Darren -
Steve&Caz - TT Law


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Add me to the list please Dani.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Dani, do you have a rough time for meeting at Hartington, i will meet up with you there


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You're both added, Brian and Dave 

Dave, I should think that 3pm'ish is a good time to be in Hartington. If you think you may have lunch there I can highly recommend the Devonshire Arms. It's excellent!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks Dani i will be there for 3 Oclock


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Only if you don't want lunch at the Devonshire Arms :wink:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

ok what time at the devonshire arms?


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

Add Michelle and I please Dani

Cheers

Nigel


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davelincs said:


> ok what time at the devonshire arms?


If you want to eat there Dave, give yourself and hour and a half; it's worth it [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]



NJBTT said:


> Add Michelle and I please Dani
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Nigel


You're both added Nigel


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Dani please can you add me to the list.

Keith


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You're added Keith


----------



## gday (Feb 25, 2010)

At the moment I'm hoping to be able to meet with you all near Macc and leave you all at Monsal Head where I'll stop for a meal with my better half!!!! - Would be great to show off my newly refurbed wheels :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

gday said:


> At the moment I'm hoping to be able to meet with you all near Macc and leave you all at Monsal Head where I'll stop for a meal with my better half!!!! - Would be great to show off my newly refurbed wheels :roll:


Sounds good gday. Hope to see you on the day. And, the Monsal head is mega for a meal 

Mervyn&Nathalie, you're added


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi Dani, Please add me to your list, looks a great drive.
Stu


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You're added Stu


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Come on people!

These drives that Dani organises are fabulous and the more TT's the more special they are.

Lets get the event weekend off to a cracking start.

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I shall add you to the list Steve [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, my brakes are fixed so I can make it and I can't wait - see here: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=222843

To add extra excitement before the cruise on Saturday I'm going to see what else I can break last minute before the weekend! :lol:

This fell off on Saturday too and I've no idea what it's off - anyone recognise it? I found it by the radiator drain when I took the engine undertray off. The round bit seems to be designed to cover the end of something like a bolt head or terminal perhaps (20mm ext diameter) and the flat part has clips to grip the edge of a thin flat bar that the possible bolt comes through I'd imagine. It's intact and not a snapped off piece as there are no snapped edges. Hopefully it won't interfere with a good cruise :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> To add extra excitement before the cruise on Saturday I'm going to see what else I can break last minute before the weekend! :lol:


You need to relax: breath deeply etc 

So are you saying that I won't have a passenger during the cruise? I'll have to read my route notes while driving then  :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Do you know I never thought of that :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Do you know I never thought of that :roll:


Thank God someone thinks :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gday (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm a bit disappointed as I am going out on Saturday evening and don't think that it's going to be possible to meet for the cruise part of the event after all  So frustrating as tI really want to go to both but am unable to cancel the other :x

Hope that the sun is shining for you all and I'll DEFO be there next time regardless!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry you can't make it - it's going to be a good un - but we can provide pictures afterwards to re-live the moment :wink:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Would of liked to have done this cruise but i won't be out of bed until gone midday, working nights this week.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Will see you all in Hartington this afternoon, if im not at the devonshire arms, i will be in the cheese shop
see ya later
Dave


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

See you later Dave - always good to put a face to a Terry Thomas :wink:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

John-H said:


> See you later Dave - always good to put a face to a Terry Thomas :wink:


that is me,i just wear a baseball cap nowadays


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davelincs said:


> Will see you all in Hartington this afternoon, if im not at the devonshire arms, i will be in the cheese shop
> see ya later
> Dave


See you soon Dave and remember to being the [smiley=sunny.gif] along! It is throwing down here atm


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

it started raining here about 1/2 hour ago, so thats rain from the west side of the country to the eastern side, although the weather men said it should brighten up this afternoon, lets hope they are right for a change

I dont really like the car getting wet :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davelincs said:


> I dont really like the car getting wet :lol:


+1

It stopped raining here


----------



## dankay1989 (Mar 23, 2010)

wish i was going


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks to all who came on the cruise  
As a bonus we even had fantastic weather after the 1st stop at Tittesworth Water [smiley=sunny.gif]

So here is to the next cruise


----------

